
Show HN: First ever made Vine web client - yolosolo
http://www.vineclient.com
======
xSwag
Vine in the domain name is the fastest way to get a C&D letter.

~~~
salemh
"Show HN: Buy Amazon gift cards with Bitcoins"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5358580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5358580)

Advice: change name in domain.

Result: "AmazonBitcoins shut down by Amazon"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5404232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5404232)

 _Soooo yeah, companies have things called "trademarks" and "copyrights"...
you can't just go putting another company's name inside your company's name,
and then make your imagery the same as theirs, without their lawyers sending
you a strongly worded C&D. However I don't see why this would have to shut
down based on that -- why not restart under a new, distinct name and
branding?_

Though you don't seem to be using Vine imagery... why wait for the inevitable?

~~~
yolosolo
I'll wait, I'm not gonna shut down with a strongly worded C&D. And besides, I
don't believe Vine is aware of VineClient at the moment, this is being blown
way out of proportion.

~~~
omni
So you're gambling your project on the ridiculous assumption that nobody at
Vine reads Hacker News? Good luck with that.

~~~
yolosolo
I've never said that. I'm not gambling anything. I'm just saying that a C&D
letter doesn't scare me. Y'all should read Vine's Terms of Service. I did.

~~~
owenmarshall
>I'm just saying that a C&D letter doesn't scare me.

Most hosting companies won't share your bravado.

>Y'all should read Vine's Terms of Service. I did.

>All right, title, and interest in and to the Services (excluding Content
provided by users) are and will remain the exclusive property of Vine and its
licensors. The Services are protected by copyright, trademark, and other laws
of both the United States and foreign countries. Vine reserves all rights not
expressly granted in these Terms.

Hm.

~~~
toomuchtodo
So move your hosting outside of US reach. Find an Icelandic hosting company.
I'm sure the .is domain is available as well.

------
pswilson14
Heads up - the formatting on the page is kind of screwy. The bottom 2 buttons
are partially obscured by the white bar on the bottom of the screen, and I'm
not able to scroll down and reveal them. I'm on Chrome v 31 on Xubuntu.

Just an FYI :)

~~~
yolosolo
I just fixed that, my bad. Your resolution must be extremely low.

~~~
pswilson14
1366x768, looks good now!

~~~
yolosolo
I guess that's fairly standard

------
corin_
Are you able to hijack the registration process also? A couple of days ago I
had my first ever desire to upload a vine for Twitter, but being a Blackberry
user I can't do a thing.

~~~
yolosolo
Yes, I can do registrations. I did not include the registration on there for
the simple fact that I didn't want users to abuse the registration form.

------
drakaal
Vine in the name so likely they will get you for trademarks.

Not a first ever, a few others have made clients and had them shut down, or
severely throttled on requests per day. So you may or may not be the "only"
for today, but that won't last.

I don't mean to be a total downer I'm sure it was hard work, but basically you
built a sand castle on the beach at low tide and in a few hours the tide will
come in and wash it away.

~~~
yolosolo
They can't throttle the access as the requests are made client side. It's the
same as if you were using your smartphone to access vine except on a web
browser. None of the content goes through my server, the only thing that is
served by my server is the PHP that holds it all together and the JS.

------
yolosolo
I had to make an extension because it acts as a blocker so I can modify the
request headers before the request is sent to emulate the mobile app. Also, I
need access to all data because of the cross-origin requests. Also, I needed
all the requests to come directly from the user and not my server, as it would
get banned probably. It literally emulates using your phone.

------
localuser
Very neat, I'm impressed. But your extension asks permission for data on all
sites, if you'd limit that to vine only it'd be great.

Shameless plug; I made [http://vinetuber.com/](http://vinetuber.com/) a while
ago but I think vine is limiting me.

~~~
loceng
Limiting you in what way?

------
nwalter08
Why an extension?

~~~
bcjordan
I imagine so you can then have users make Vine private API calls directly
(making it harder for Vine to detect and shut down).

